# 136 days and counting down for Vegas!!!



## sara (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes, a new journal and this time *NO* horsing around!! 136 days and counting down for the USA's in Vegas.. My fiance will be competing in the middleweight class July 27-28'th ...  I am ready to diet down, fat, train, cardio and burn the fat daily to look at my best for the Vegas

As far as my discipline, well, I have a goal, why would I let something get in the way, like a cookie or something, I mean, seriously, I have a goal, and why would I let a little piece of crap cookie that means nothing get in the way of that goal, why would I let a little cookie mess up my journey of working toward 1 specific goal, no way in hell, a cookie is nothing, nothing comared to the sweet and pain that I have endured to get what I want. It's not worth it, if my body doesn't look like the way I want it by the end of my journey then all I can blame is myself, because I was weak and cheated on my diet, it will be a mistake I made somewhere else, but not from simple failure of being able to control myself.

Tomorrow March 15'th 2007 is "THE DAY" as I will be counting down!!!


----------



## Mista (Mar 14, 2007)

Good luck, although doesn't sound like you will need "luck". P.S. You don't like cookies do you.

:bounce:


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2007)

Mista said:


> Good luck, although doesn't sound like you will need "luck". P.S. You don't like cookies do you.
> 
> :bounce:



Thanks Mista!
Nope! I don't like cookies for the next 4 months


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2007)

I was first thinking to start my new training routine on monday, since I only have two days left in this week.. But, since I start my diet and cardio today, why not start the training today? 

my training split will be looking like this:

Monday- Legs 
Tuesday- Back
Wednesday- Chest
Thursday- Shoulders
Friday- Arms 
Saturday- OFF
Sunday- OFF


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello! Just reading your journal & wanted to wish u Good Luck!!! I hear ya on the cookies! I train so hard, and diet perfect- and then will have just one cookie. I gave it up for lent a few weeks ago-- it's not been as hard as I thought. I do have the KASHI cookies- one a day. They are better for u. 

Good Luck!


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2007)

Stacey said:


> Hello! Just reading your journal & wanted to wish u Good Luck!!! I hear ya on the cookies! I train so hard, and diet perfect- and then will have just one cookie. I gave it up for lent a few weeks ago-- it's not been as hard as I thought. I do have the KASHI cookies- one a day. They are better for u.
> 
> Good Luck!



Thank you Stacey


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2007)

*Thursday 03.15.07*

*Meal 1*
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB

*Meal 2 *
5 oz. Chicken 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Romaine, Cucumber, Blasamic Vinegar

*Meal 3* 
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef 
5 Fish Oil 
Green Beans 

*Meal 4 *
5 oz. Marinated Chicken 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Romaine, Cucumber, Blasamic Vinegar 

Meals 5, 6 Woke up late this morning and I'm short two meals
*Water ~* Not enough .. Tomorrow's goal 1 Gallon 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Shoulders* 

3 sets DB Press 8-10 reps 

3 sets DB Side Lateral 8-10 reps 

3 sets Seated DB Front Raises 8-10 reps 

3 sets Reverse Flye 8-10 reps

*Cardio: *30 minutes Treadmill


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2007)

*03.16.07*

*Meal 1 *
1.5 Scoop Protein Powder
1.5 TBSP Peanut Butter

*Meal 2 *
5 oz. Chicken 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Green Beans 

*Meal 3 *
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef
5 Fish Oil 
Cucumbers

*Meal 4 *
5 oz. Chicken 
1 TBSP Olive Oil
Romaine 

*Meal 5*
1 Protein Bar (Low Carb) "Atkins"

*Meal 6 *
1 Protein bar (Low Carb) 

_*Water~*_ Not enough  

_****_ 3 Sugar Free/Fatfree Fudgeciles

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights: Arms* 

*Biceps*
3 sets BB Curls  8-10 reps
3 sets DB Curls  8-10 reps
3 sets Cable Curls  8-10 reps 

*Triceps*
3 sets Triceps Pushdowns
3 sets Dips
3 sets Overhead Triceps Extensions


*Cardio:* 30 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2007)

*03.17.07*

_Cheat Day!! _
I don't go crazy with my cheat day.. I just have anything I want whenever I want since I diet all week 


*Weights:* OFF

*Cardio:* OFF


Back on track tomorrow!


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, this is what I had Saturday for my cheatday: 

TGI Friday - Cajun Chicken Sandwich / fries 
                 Seasme Breaded Chicken 
Later on .... 
              - Medium DQ Snickers Blizzard 
              - 4 mini Choc Donuts "sweet sixteen"


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2007)

*3.18.07*

*Meal 1 *
1.5 Scoop Protein Powder
1.5 TBSP PB

*Meal 2*
5 oz. Chicken 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
2 SF/FF Fudgesicles

*Meal 3*
Low Carb Protein Bar 
PB 

*Meal 4*
Chicken 
Lettuce, Tomatoes, Cucumbers, Shreded Cheese 
Honey Mustard 


_** _skipped meal 5 & 6 .. woke up late this morning  
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights*: OFF 

*Cardio:* OFF


----------



## DontStop (Mar 19, 2007)

whys so low on carbs? I wouldn't be able to function on that diet


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> whys so low on carbs? I wouldn't be able to function on that diet



Because It has worked for me in the past.. and I do get a cheat day every saturday


----------



## DontStop (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmm I see!
How often do you workout/ How long are your cardio sessions


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Hmm I see!
> How often do you workout/ How long are your cardio sessions




Monday- Legs 
Tuesday- Back
Wednesday- Chest
Thursday- Shoulders
Friday- Arms 
Saturday- OFF
Sunday- OFF

Cardio 5 times a week for 30 minutes, just walking on the treadmill.. 
2'nd week in april it will be 7 times a week


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2007)

*3.19.07*

*Meal 1 *
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB

*Meal 2*
5 oz. Chicken 
Veggies 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 

*Meal 3* 
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef
5 Fish Oil 

*Meal 4*
Grilled Chicken 
Veggies
Ranch (Newman's) 


*Supplements: *2 Multivitamin , 6 Glutamine (Twin's Lab) 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Cardio: *30 Minutes Treadmill 

*Weights:* OFF (took the day off .. was not feeling well) 

_*** I am not missing any meals anymore starting tomorrow! 
*** Water will be increased!! 
_


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2007)

*3.20.07*

*Meal 1 *
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB

*Meal 2*
5 oz. Chicken 
seasoned & steamed Veggies 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 

*Meal 3 *
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef 
5 Fish Oil 

*Meal 4 *
1 Low Carb Protein Bar (_south beach_) 
1 Can Starbucks Low Calorie/ Low Sugar _(3.5 g fat) (5 grams sugar_)

*Meal 5 *
1 Can Tuna
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Veggies 

*Supplements:* 2 Multivitamins, 6 Glutamine caps 

*-------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Legs*

3 sets Leg Extensions (8-10) reps 
3 sets Leg Press (8-10) reps
3 sets Leg Curl (8-10) reps
3 sets Walking lunges

*Cardio:* 22 minutes Treadmill (_ran out of time_)


----------



## DontStop (Mar 21, 2007)

ahh i hate doing cardio on leg days!!


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2007)

talking about leg days.. my legs are so soreeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2007)

*03.21.07*

*Meal 1* 
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB

*Meal 2*
5 oz. Chicken 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Veggies

*Meal 3*
5 oz. Beef 
5 Fish Oil 
Veggies 

*Meal 4*
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 

*Meal 5*
Whey Protein & PB (_with water from smoothie bar_) 

*Meal 6*
1 Can Soup (_chicken & Cream_) 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Cardio: *30 minutes Treadmill 

*Back*

3 sets Wide-Grip Pulldowns (8-10) reps
3 sets Close-Grip Pulldowns (8-10) reps
3 sets Row Machine (8-10) reps
3 sets Standing Cable Pulldowns (8-10) reps


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2007)

*03.21.07*

*Meal 1*
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB 

*Meal 2*
Grilled Chicken Breast
Veggies
Ranch 

*Meal 3*
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Olive Oil

*Meal 4 *
1 Met-RX Low Carb Protein Bar

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef 
5 Fish Oil 
Veggies 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Chest *

X3 DB Incline Chest Press (8-10) reps
X3 DB Inlcine Flyes (8-10) reps
X3 BB Flat Chest Press (8-10) reps
X3 Pec-dec Flye Machine (8-10) reps

*Cardio: *30 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2007)

*03.23.07*

*Meal 1*
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB 

*Meal 2*
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
5 Fish Oil 

*Meal 3 *
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef
5 Fish Oil 

*Meal 4* 
1 Low Carb Protein Bar 
1/2 TBSP PB 

*Meal 5 *
1 Loc Carb Protein Bar 
1/2 TBSP PB 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*


*Weights:* OFF (_not supposed to be a day off_) 

*Cardio:* 30 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Mar 25, 2007)

*Cheat Day!*

*03.24.07*

*Breakfast-* 
Orange Juice 
2 Mcgriddles Chicken Sandwich

*Snack-* 
1 Ice cream sandwich

*Lunch/Dinner*
_Olive Garden:_ Salad/ Bread sticks with alfredo sauce
Eggplant Parmigiana 

*Snack- *
DQ's Medium Snicker's Blizzard


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2007)

Had a family emergency sunday afternoon, I got back home last night. I still kept my food clean, but not enough meals.. I skipped monday's cardio and training, but I'm back today


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2007)

*03.27.07*

*Meal 1 *
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB 

*Meal 2*
4 oz Beef

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Chicken 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Broccoli 

*Meal 4*
1 Low Carb Protein Bar 

*Meal 5* 
2 TBSP PB 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Legs* 

3 sets Walking Lunges 
3 sets Leg Extensions (8-10) reps
3 sets Leg Press (8-10) reps 
3 sets Leg Curls (8-10) reps


*Cardio:* 30 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2007)

*03.28.07*

*Meal 1*
1 Scoop Whey 
2 Egg Whites
1.5 TBSP PB 

*Meal 2*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef
5 Fish Oil 

*Meal 3*
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 

*Meal 4*
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB 

*Meal 5*
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Oilve Oi l
Green Beans

*-------------------------------------------------------------*

*Back *

3 Sets Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns (8-10) reps
3 Sets Close Grip Cable Rows (8-10) reps
3 Sets Close Grip Cable Pulldowns (8-10) reps
3 Sets Row Machine (8-10) reps


*Cardio: *30 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*03.29.07*

*Meal 1 *
1 Low Carb Protein Bar 

*Meal 2*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef 
5 Fish Oil 

*Meal 3*
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 

*Meal 4*
1 Low Carb Met-RX Protein Bar 

*Meal 5*
1 TBSP PB 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*


*Chest *

3 Sets Flat Bench Press (8-10) reps
3 Sets Incline press (8-10) reps
3 Sets Incline Flyes (8-10) reps 
3 Sets Pec-dec Flye Machine (8-10) reps


*Cardio:* 30 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*03.30.07*

*Meal 1*
1 Low Carb Protein Bar (South Beach)
1 TBSP PB 

*Meal 2*
5 oz. Beef

*Meal 3*
1 Low Carb Protein Bar 

*Meal 4*
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB

*Meal 5*
Chicken Salad
Ranch 

*----------------------------------------------------------*

*Shoulders*

3 Sets Seated DB Press 
3 Sets Seated Front Raises 
3 Sets Cable Upright Rows
3 Sets Reverse Flye Machine 

*Cardio:* 30 Minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2007)

*03.31.07 *

Saturday Cheat meal!          

*Breakfast *
1 Chicken BLT Sandwich, Fries 


*Snack*
4 Nutty Bars, Few mini donuts 


*Lunch/Dinner *
Thin Crust Medium Cheese Pizza 


*Snack *
Baskin Robins Choc PB Ice Cream


----------



## kinkery (Apr 1, 2007)

sara said:


> *Snack*
> 4 Nutty Bars, Few mini donuts



  are you friggin kidding me


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2007)

kinkery said:


> are you friggin kidding me


they the BEST!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2007)

*04.01.07*

*Meal 1*
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB 

*Meal 2*
Chicken 
1 TBSP PB 

*Meal 3*
1 Low Carb Met-Rx Protein Bar

*Meal 4*
Chicken Salad
Ranch


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2007)

*04.02.07*

*Meal 1*
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB 

*Meal 2*
~ 6 oz. Round Eye Steak 

*Meal 3*
Protein Shake 
PB

*Meal 4*
Chicken Salad
Eggs 
Ranch 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Arms *

X 3 BB Curls (8-10) reps
X 3 DB Curls (8-10) reps
X 3 Cable Curls (8-10) reps
X 3 Cable Pushdowns (8-10) reps
X 3 Triceps Extensions (8-10) reps
X 3 1 Arm Skull Crusher (8-10) reps

*Cardio:* 30 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2007)

*04.03.07*

*Meal 1 *
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB 

*Meal 2*
1 Can Tuna
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Green Beans 

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Lean Ground Beef
5 Fish Oil 

*Meal 4*
1 Low Carb Met-RX Protein Bar

*Meal 5*
Chicken 
1 TBSP PB

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Legs*

X4 Leg Press (8-10) reps
X4 Leg Extenstions (8-10) reps
X3 Leg Curl (8-10) reps
X2 DB Leg Curl (8-10) reps

*Cardio:* 30 minutes treadmill


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2007)

Your diet scares me......


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Your diet scares me......



I do get a cheat day every saturday 

I am losing weight and have tons of energy


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2007)

*04.04.07*

*Meal 1* 
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB 

*Meal 2*
4 oz. Lean Ground Beef 
5 Fish Oil 

*Meal 3*
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Green Beans

*Meal 4*
1 Low carb Met-Rx Protein Bar 

*Meal 5* 
Chicken 
1 TBSP PB 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights:* OFF 

*Cardio: *OFF


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2007)

*04.05.06*

*Meal 1*
1.5 Scoop Whey Protein 
1.5 TBSP PB 

*Meal 2*
4 oz. Lean Ground Beef 
5 Fish Oil 

*Meal 3*
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 

*Meal 4*
1 Low Carb Met-Rx Protein Bar 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights: *OFF

*Cardio:* OFF

**** *_was not feeling well today  I will make it up this weekend! _


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2007)

*Good Friday*

*04.06.07*

*Meal 1*
1.5 Scoop WHey 
1.5 TBSP PB 
Coffee 

*Meal 2*
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 

*Meal 3*
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB

*Meal 4*
8 oz. Grilled Salmon 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights:* Back 

X4 Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns 
X3 1 Arm DB Rows 
X3 Close Grip Cable Rows 
X3 Close Grip Cable Pulldowns

*Cardio: *30 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2007)

Sunday I start: 

Adding some carbs to meal # 1 
Cardio 7 times a week 
Drinking at least 1 Gallon of water 
Taking Ranch, Honey mustard, etc.. out 
Taking Protein Bars out
Making my saturday cheat day to *1 cheat meal *


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2007)

*04.07.08*

*Breakfast*
Dunkin Donuts Mini donuts 

*Lunch *
BLT Chicken Sandwich
Chicken Fingers

*Snack*
1 Bag Chex mix (turtle)

*Dinner *
Noodles & Meatballs


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2007)

*04.08.07*

*Meal 1*
1.5 Scoop Whey
1.5 TBSP PB 

*Meal 2*
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
1 Pickle

*Meal 3*
Chicken
10 Fish Oil Caps

*Meal 4*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef 

*Meal 5 *
1 Detour Protein Bar


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 9, 2007)

where are the veggies and complex carbs baby?


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2007)

*04.09.07*

*Meal 1 *
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB 
Coffee

*Meal 2*
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Olive Oil
1 Pickle

*Meal 3*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef 
5 Fish Oil 

*Meal 4*
1 Low Carb Protein Bar 

*Meal 5*
Chicken Breast
10 Fish Oil 

*Meal 6*
1 TBSP PB 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Chest*

X3 BB Flat Bench Press
X3 DB Incline Press
X3 Pec-dec Flye Machine 
X2 Incline DB FLyes 

*** Step-ups* - 2 sets each leg 

*Cardio:* 30 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2007)

*04.10.07*

*Meal 1*
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB 
Coffee

*Meal 2*
Chicken 
10 Fish Oil 
BBQ Sauce

*Meal 3*
1 Low Carb Protein Bar 
1 TBSP PB 

*Meal 4*
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef
Honey Mustard

*------------------------------------------------------------ *
*Cardio:* 30 minutes treadmill


----------



## kinkery (Apr 11, 2007)

damn bout time for a update  . what are your calories? that doesn't look like enough to feed my dog


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2007)

*04.11.07*

*Meal 1* 
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB 
Coffee

*Meal 2*
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Honey Mustard 

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Lean Ground Beef
5 Fish Oil Caps

*Meal 4* 
Chicken 
10 Fish Oil Caps
BBQ Sauce

*Meal 5*
Low Carb Protein Bar 
1/2 TBSP PB 

*Meal 6*
1.5 TBSP PB 

*------------------------------------------------------------------- *

*Weights* - Biceps/Hams 

X3 Hammer Curls
X3 DB Curls
X3 Concetration Curls

X3 DB Leg Curls
X3 Leg Curls

**** 3 Sets Steps (_15 reps each leg_) super-setting with DB Curls Above

*Cardio:* 30 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2007)

kinkery said:


> damn bout time for a update  . what are your calories? that doesn't look like enough to feed my dog


 well, you  must have a huge dog then


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2007)

*04.12.07*

*Meal 1*
1.5 Scoop Whey Protein 
1.5 TBSP PB 
Coffee

*Meal 2*
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Honey Mustard 

*Meal 3*
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB 
Coffee

*Meal 4*
1 Low Carb Protein Bar 
1 TBSP PB 

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef 
5 Fish Oil 
BBQ Sauce 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights: *Shoulders/Weights 

X3 DB Shoulder Press 
X3 DB Laterals 
X3 Reverse Flye Machine 
X3 BB Front Raises

X3 Triceps Cable Pushdowns
X3 Triceps over-head extensions
X3 DB over-head extensions 
*
*** *Step-ups: 3 sets (_15 reps each leg_) supersetting with DB Laterals

*Cardio:* 30 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Apr 14, 2007)

*04.13.06*

*Meal 1*
1.5 Scoop Whey
1.5 TBSP PB 
Coffee

*Meal 2*
6 oz. Chicken 
10 Fish Oil Caps
BBQ Sauce

*Meal 3*
Low Carb Protein Bar 
1 TBSP PB 

*Meal 4*
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Honey Mustard

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef 
5 Fish Oil Caps 

*Meal 6 *
1.5 TBSP PB 

*-----------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights: *Back

_(Supersets)_
X3 Close Grip Cable Rows 
X3 Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns 

(_Supersets)_
X3 Close Grip Cable Pulldowns
X3 Standing Cable Pulldowns

*Step-ups *3 sets Steps ups (15 reps each leg)

*Cardio: *30 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2007)

*04.14.07*

*Meal 1 *
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB
Coffee 

*Meal 2*
1 Low Carb Protein Bar 
1 TBSP PB 

*Cheat Meal *

Thin Crust Pizza 

Donut Holes (dunkin donuts)



*Few Hours later ...*

recees pieces 


*--------------------------------------------------------------*
*Weights:* *Quads *

X4 Leg Extensions
X4 Leg Press
X3 Walking Lunges
X2 1 Legged Leg Press 

*Cardio:* OFF


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2007)

*04.15.07*

*Meal 1*
1.5 Scoop Whey Protein 
1.5 TBSP PB 

*Meal 2*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef 
1/2 TBSP PB 
BBQ Sauce

*Meal 3 *
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Honey Mustard 

*Meal 4*
1 Low Carb Protein Bar 
1 TBSP PB

*Meal 5 *
1.5 TBSP PB 


*-------------------------------------------------------------*

*Cardio: *30 minutes treadmill 

_
*** woke up really late today, I skipped 1 meal 
*** Legs, buns are sooooooo sorreeeee from yesturday's workout!! _


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2007)

*04.16.07*

*Meal 1*
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB 
Coffee

*Meal 2*
5 oz. Lean Beef
5 Fish Oil Caps
BBQ Sauce

*Meal 3*
1 Low Carb Protein Bar 
1 TBSP PB 

*Meal 4*
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Mustard

*Meal 5*
Chicken 
10 Fish Oil Caps
Pickles
Mustard 

*Meal 6*
1.5 TBSP PB 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Weights: **Chest* 

X3 Flat DB Chest Bench Press
X3 DB Pullovers
X3 DB Incline Flyes 
X3 Pec-dec flyes

*** Step-ups-* 3 sets (_15 reps_)

*Cardio: *30 minutes treadmill


----------



## kinkery (Apr 17, 2007)

sara said:


> well, you  must have a huge dog then



its a rottweiler(sp?)


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2007)

kinkery said:


> its a rottweiler(sp?)



it figures ..


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2007)

*04.17.07*

*Meal 1*
1.5 Scoop Whey 
1.5 TBSP PB 
Coffee

*Meal 2*
Chicken 
10 Fish Oil Caps
Mustard

*Meal 3*
1 Low Carb Protein Bar
1 TBSP PB 

*Meal 4*
1 Can Tuna 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Mustard

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef
BBQ Sauce 

*-----------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights:* OFF 

*Cardio: *30 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2007)

*04.18.07*

*Meal 1*
1.5 Scoop Whey
1.5 TBSP PB 
Coffee

*Meal 2*
1 Low carb Protein Bar <-------- _last day!! NO MORE BARS!!! _
1/2 TBSP PB 

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Seasoned Steak 

*Meal 4*
1.25 Scoop Whey 
10 Fish Oil Caps
Coffee 

*Meal 5*
Chicken 
10 Fish Oil Caps 
Mustard 

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights: **Shoulders/Triceps *

X3 DB Shoulder Press
X3 Cable Lateral Raises 
X3 BB Front Raises
X3 Reverse-Flye Machine

X3 Cable Pushdowns
X3 Triceps-overhead extensions (cable)
X3 DB Extensions (seated)

*Step-ups:* 3 sets (15 sets each leg)

*Cardio: *30 minutes treadmill


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2007)

Maybe you should consider adding in some healthy carbs.


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 19, 2007)

*hey sara*

pm me!!  u know im in vegas, so ill give u my cell#


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2007)

got it femmuscle!


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Maybe you should consider adding in some healthy carbs.


I am going to starting monday


----------



## kinkery (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2007)

Never mind monday.. I am going to start tomorrow  

This is my meal plan starting tomorrow 04.20.07 

Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Oats 
1.25 Scoop Whey 

Meal 2
4 oz. Sweet Potato
5 oz. Chicken 

Meal 3
4 oz. Sweet Potato
4 Eggwhites, 1 Yolk 

Meal 4
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef 

Meal 5 
5 oz. Chicken 

Meal 6 
1.25 Whey Protein 

** I can switch the protein options around as long as I keep Ground Beef to once a day only ***

** I still keep Saturday's cheat meal **


----------



## kinkery (Apr 19, 2007)

looks good


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2007)

kinkery said:


> looks good



I hope it works.. I think I have hypothyroid again


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2007)

*04.22.07* 

*Meal 1*
1/2 Cup Oats
1.25 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 2*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
5 oz. Chicken 

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
4 Egg Whites, 1 Yolk 

*Meal 4*
1.25 Whey 
3 TSP PB 

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Beef 
3 TSP PB 

*Supp: *
* 2 Multi Vitamins
* 2 Clen 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Weights: *Quads 

X4 Leg Extensions
X4 Leg Press
X3 1 Legged Leg Press 
X2 Leg Extensions 


*Cardio: *30 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2007)

*04.23.07*

*Meal 1*
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 2*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
4 Egg Whites, 1 Yolk 

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
5 oz. Chicken 

*Meal 4*
1 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef
3 TSP PB 

*Supplements:* 2 Clens, Multi Vitamins 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights:* Chest 

X3 Incline DB Chest Press
X3 Decline DB Press
X3 Pec-dec flye machine
X3 Dips 

*Cardio: *30 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2007)

*04.23.07*

*Meal 1*
1/2 Cup Oats
1.25 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 2*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
4 Eggwhites, 1 Yolk 

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
5 oz. Chicken 

*Meal 4*
1 Scoop Whey 
3 TSP PB 
Coffee

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef 
3 TSP PBB 

*Supplements:* Multivitamins
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights: *Biceps/Hams

X3 BB Curls
X3 Hammer Curls 
X3 Concetration Curls 

X3 Leg Curls
X3 DB Leg Curls 



*Cardio: *
10 minutes stair master 
20 minutes Bike


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm going to start getting myself back on the stairmaster.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2007)

Good job on staying away from the bars   I know how much those are your weakness!


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Good job on staying away from the bars   I know how much those are your weakness!



I crave them.. but without the bars I get better results


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

Is it bad when I hear Bar I think of a place to get alcoholic drinks?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm going to a Bar tonight    1 beer.....only 1 beer!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

I am going to a bar tonite as well.  My basement


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh I will take a picture for you


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2007)

*04.25.07*

*Meal 1*
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Scoop Whey 
Splenda

*Meal 2*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
4 Eggwhites, 1 Yolk 
Ketchup

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
5 oz. Chicken 
Mustard

*Meal 4*
1 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef
BBQ Sauce 
4 tsp PB 

*Supplements:* 2 Multivitamins 
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Weights*: OFF

*Cardio:* 20 minutes stairmaster 
10 minutes Bike


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2007)

*04.26.07*

*Meal 1*
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 2*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
4 Eggwhites, 1 Yolk 
Ketchup

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
5 oz. Chicken 
Mustard

*Meal 4*
1 Scoop Whey 
3 tsp PB 

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef
3 tsp PB 

*Supplements:* 2 Multi's , 2 Clens

*-------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights:* Shoulders/Triceps

X3 DB Shoulder Press
X3 BB Front Raises
X3 BB Upright Rows
X3 Reverse-flyes machine

X3 Cable Triceps Pushdowns
X3 Cable Over head triceps extensions
X3 Seated DB Triceps Extensions

*Cardio:* 20 minutes Stair-master
10 minutes Bike


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2007)

*04.27.07*

*Meal 1*
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Scoop Whey 
Splenda

*Meal 2 *
4 oz. Sweet Potato
4 Eggwhites, 1 Yolk 
Ketchup 

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
5 oz. Chicken 

*Meal 4*
1 Scoop Whey 
3 tsp PB 

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef
3 tsp PB 

*Supplements:* 2 Multi's , 2 Clen

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights:* OFF

*Cardio:* 20 minutes Stair-Master
10 minutes treadmill


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2007)

Sara, since when are you taking Clen?


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2007)

*04.28.07*

*Meal 1*
1/2 Cup Oats 
1 Scoop Whey 

CHEAT MEAL 
Pizza 
Dunkin' Donuts (Donut Hole Treats) 

*Meal 3*
5 oz. Chicken Breast 
Mustard 

*-------------------------------------------------------------------* 

*Weights:* Quads

X4 Leg Extensions
X4 Leg Press
X3 DB Squats
X2 1 legged leg press 


*Cardio: *30 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Sara, since when are you taking Clen?



used it few months ago for 4 weeks and stopped and back on it again till july


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2007)

*04.29.07*

*Meal 1*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
4 Eggwhites, 1 Yolk 
Ketchup

*Meal 2*
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
5 oz. Chicken 

*Meal 4*
5 oz. Chicken
3 tsp PB
Mustard

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef
3 tsp PB 

*Supplements:* 2 Multi's 
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights:* Back/Calves

X3 Cable Rows 
X3 Close Grip Pulldowns
X3 Wide Grip Pulldowns
X3 Reverse Pulldowns 

X3 Seated Calves Machine


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2007)

sara said:


> used it few months ago for 4 weeks and stopped and back on it again till july


Why?  You know clen is illegal right?


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Why?  You know clen is illegal right?




Clenbutical 


Also, I seen some similar at GNC


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok, that's a huge difference from real clen.  I thought you were using the illicit drug clen.  BIG DIFFERENCE!


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2007)

*04.30.07*

*Meal 1 *
4 oz. Sweet Potato 
4 Eggwhites, 1 Yolk 

*Meal 2*
1/2 Cup Oats
1.5 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
5 oz. Chicken 

*Meal 4*
1 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef 
3 tsp PB 
BBQ Sauce 

Supplements: 2 Multi's, 2 Clens 


*-------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights:* Chest

X3 DB Incline Press
X3 DB Incline Flyes 
X3 Chest Press Machine
X3 Pec-dec Flyes Machine 

*Cardio:* 20 minutes Stair-Master 
10 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Ok, that's a huge difference from real clen.  I thought you were using the illicit drug clen.  BIG DIFFERENCE!



I wouldn't mind trying the real clen .. it is a bronchoitis medicine


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2007)

Why do you need bronchitis medicine?

Don't use clen.  It's not worth it.  ECA is more effective anyway.


----------



## sara (May 1, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Why do you need bronchitis medicine?
> 
> Don't use clen.  It's not worth it.  ECA is more effective anyway.




what is ECA? I hear all about it ..


----------



## tucker01 (May 1, 2007)

ephedrine caffiene and aspirin.  although, i dont see the point with the aspirin


----------



## sara (May 1, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> ephedrine caffiene and aspirin.  although, i dont see the point with the aspirin



I have no clue.. But I know Asprin thins out yoru blood and I dont want that


----------



## sara (May 1, 2007)

*05/01/07*

*Meal 1* 
4 oz. Sweet Potato 
4 Eggwhites, 1 Yolk 

*Meal 2*
1/2 Cup Oats
1.5 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
5 oz. Chicken 

*Meal 4*
1 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef 
3 tsp PB 
Lettuce, tomatoes, green pepper, cucumber

*Supplements:* 2 Clen, 2 Multi's 

*---------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights:* OFF

*Cardio: *30 minutes treadmill


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2007)

sara said:


> I have no clue.. But I know Asprin thins out yoru blood and I dont want that


You don't need the asprin.  Just ephedrine and caffeine.


----------



## sara (May 2, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You don't need the asprin.  Just ephedrine and caffeine.




i tried a fat burner with some ephedrine and it made me soo sick all day.. 

why do they use the asprin in the ECA mixture anyways?


----------



## sara (May 2, 2007)

*05.02.07*


*Meal 1 *
4 oz. Sweet Potato 
4 Eggwhites, 1 Yolk 

*Meal 2*
1/2 Cup Oats
1.5 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
5 oz. Chicken 

*Meal 4*
1 Scoop Whey 

~~~ Pre-workout 3 tsp PB (was starving)

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef 
3 tsp PB 

*Supplements: *2 Multi's 

*------------------------------------------*
*Weights:* Biceps/Hams 

X3 BB Curls
X3 Hammer Curls
X3 Concentration Curls

X3 Leg Curls
X3 DB Leg Curls

*Cardio: *OFF


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 2, 2007)

sara said:


> i tried a fat burner with some ephedrine and it made me soo sick all day..
> 
> why do they use the asprin in the ECA mixture anyways?




Probably from dehydration !! I still get the same thing myself sometimes. I was reading that clenbutical link and wondering what you were doing for fluids...just because it seems pretty early in. I did something similar yeears ago when I was training to get into the army but with dieuretics.. hell yeees I got an awwwesome cut out of it but it's probably the worst thing I've ever done to myself. .. not being so tiny and on so low carbs for so long anyway.

Good luck, but are you suure you've done this before? Lots of fun..


----------



## sara (May 2, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Probably from dehydration !! I still get the same thing myself sometimes. I was reading that clenbutical link and wondering what you were doing for fluids...just because it seems pretty early in. I did something similar yeears ago when I was training to get into the army but with dieuretics.. hell yeees I got an awwwesome cut out of it but it's probably the worst thing I've ever done to myself. .. not being so tiny and on so low carbs for so long anyway.
> 
> Good luck, but are you suure you've done this before? Lots of fun..



I never done this before.. I have not thought about doing this now.. maybe one day


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 2, 2007)

You mean a B.B. competition ? .. ooh. how exciting.

Not that I'm a stranger to working out or getting into that kind of shape ( give or take ) but me neither to be honest. I'm sure I wouldn't mind giving it a go at some stage or other... in fact I'm actually quietly privately pretty buzzed about the whole idea of it.

My only advice to you though as far as feeling chucky goes, and after reading the basic rundown on the clenbuetical is that when you're low on fluids because of either eating to speed up your metabolism or doing thermagenics and so on..so soo importantly more so when there's a laxtative or laxative effect of something youre doing, the moment you a. run out of food in there to eliminate and your metabolic body temp goes over a certain temperature, and there's not enough fluid to keep it full and moving for that 'false metabolism' effect,.. your bowels and stomache and intestines do flips and twists and start turning inside out.. and thaats what makes you or makes you feel like you want to vomit.
I use really heavy laxatives for a whole other reason but when you doo feel like that.. if the laxative is still really active.. you can eat something you normally wouldn't ( like some bread or some sausages or a lettuce or cucumber wholemeal sandwhich  or something  .. maybe with juice or soda water is usually quite good sometimes .. as can be a few quick cups of hot to warm water.. on it's own or with a fruit stick can be sooo good... maybe  at times with or without a 1/2 serve light protein shake a reeeasonablely largerish 600 ml or so serve of a hvy dry red wine and something small but reeeally sugary .. for which I use consensed fruit sticks..magic for your spleen and to syrup up your poor old dry bowels and intestines at those times btw.. apricot or stawberry particularly helpful).. juust to straighten your innards out and have it move through ( albeit painfully until it does) and within hrs if not sooner end up with a clearer system aand minus a cpl of kilos give or take either way just because your organs aren't swollen and pumped anymore.. meaning you also get rid of the bloaty looking and feeling stomache that might or might not accompany it.
Dry hot twisty bowels are suuch a bitch of concern for ppl on low carb + bowel help regime when there's not actually much tooo move through there but play around .. just remember that when that happens you 're at a reeally high risk of running fulminant of your kidney or liver.. meaning  either could just stop and fail on you. I still stand by the plan but it's really important to know that it's only by being proactive about recovering through those bouts.. by eating something and flushing with fluids that you 'll guarantee your wellness...aand likely end up with really top results. It's a really risky approach but imo seriiously worth it if you do it right.

Really good luck. I'm sure it'll be a cool journey for you.
Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2007)

Aspirin is there just to prolong the effects created by the other two ingredients. It is not an essential ingredient.  However, don't be taking EC with another fat burner.  No wonder why you felt ill


----------



## sara (May 2, 2007)

thanks blooming, but I am not competing  I am only doing this to get lean .. a little journey for vegas


----------



## sara (May 2, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Aspirin is there just to prolong the effects created by the other two ingredients. It is not an essential ingredient.  However, don't be taking EC with another fat burner.  No wonder why you felt ill



I meant I tried a fat burner that has some ephedrine in it and it made me sick.. its a yellow pill with black stripes like a bee


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2007)

I think I know what you are talking about.

You don't want that crap.  EC stack is cheap.  Just get pure ephedrine hcl and caffeine tabs.  Start out at a low dose like 10-15mg's 2 times per day.


----------



## sara (May 2, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I think I know what you are talking about.
> 
> You don't want that crap.  EC stack is cheap.  Just get pure ephedrine hcl and caffeine tabs.  Start out at a low dose like 10-15mg's 2 times per day.




I will look for them in walgreens


----------



## Tom_B (May 3, 2007)

Sara .. if you go on an EC stack just be really careful, ephedrine can do some funky things with your heart ...
I decided I was going to try it last xmas .. and well I was on it for two days I was getting HORRIBLE chest pains, palpitations, pain in my left shoulder extending down my left arm, pain in my middle back etc. Now mind you I was very stupid with the dosing, and started out right away at the max amount which more than likely has something to do with it .. but still be carfeul. Also if you do decide to try it out, make sure you cut out all other caffeinated beverages from your diet, so no coffee, no diet pop etc.

Anyways here's some links you may want to read that Emma-Leigh gave me after I told her I had started taking Epherdrine..

Here
Here
Here
Here
Here
Here


----------



## sara (May 4, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Sara .. if you go on an EC stack just be really careful, ephedrine can do some funky things with your heart ...
> I decided I was going to try it last xmas .. and well I was on it for two days I was getting HORRIBLE chest pains, palpitations, pain in my left shoulder extending down my left arm, pain in my middle back etc. Now mind you I was very stupid with the dosing, and started out right away at the max amount which more than likely has something to do with it .. but still be carfeul. Also if you do decide to try it out, make sure you cut out all other caffeinated beverages from your diet, so no coffee, no diet pop etc.
> 
> Anyways here's some links you may want to read that Emma-Leigh gave me after I told her I had started taking Epherdrine..
> ...




thanks tom  interesting articles


----------



## sara (May 8, 2007)

*05.08.07*

*Meal 1*
4 oz. Sweet Potato 
4 Egg Whites, 1 Yolk 
Ketchup

*Meal 2*
1/2 Cup Oats
1.25 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 3*
1/2 Cup White Rice
5 oz. Chicken

*Meal 4*
1.25 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Chicken 
4 tsp PB 

*Supplements: *2 Clen 


*------------------------------------------------------*
*Weights: *Quads

X4 Leg Extensions
X4 Leg Press 
X3 1 Legged Leg Press
X2 Leg Extensions

*Cardio: *OFF


----------



## sara (May 11, 2007)

*05.11.07*

*Meal 1*
1/2 Cup Oats
1.25 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 2*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
5 oz. Chicken 

*Meal 3*
1/2 Cup White Rice
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef

*Meal 4*
1.25 Scoop Whey
3 tsp PB 

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Chicken 
3 tsp PB 

*Supplements: *2 Multi's , 2 Clen 

---------------------------------------------------------

*Weights:* OFF

*AM Cardio: *45 Minutes = 20 minutes stair-master + 25 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (May 13, 2007)

*05.12.07*

*Meal 1*
1/2 Cup White Rice
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef

*Meal 2*
1/2 Cup Oats
1.25 Scoop Whey 

*CHEAT MEAL *

Pizza 
2 Brownies 

*Meal 4*
2 TBSP PB 

*Supplements:* 2 Clens

*---------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights: *Back/Calves

X3 Close Grip Cable Rows
X3 Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns
X3 Close Grip Cable Pulldowns
X3 Standing Cable Pulldowns 

X3 Seated Calves Machine

*Cardio: *45 minutes treadmill


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 13, 2007)

Do you waant critique or lip service pls feel good props when you .. ???.. where iis your prOduce girl??!?.. even Greens seems a good substistute!..  You need to hang out with Jodi maybe??..?!:/. ooops


----------



## sara (May 15, 2007)

who are you may i ask?  my fiance, who competes as a middleweight nationally and is getting ready for the usas right now is doing my diet, as well as several other people that he trains...if there is one thing my fiance can do, its get people in shape!!  i do eat greens, not every day, but i do eat them...and i can assure you one thing as well..whether i eat greens or not will absolutely NOT have an effect on my physical appearance in the mirror..i know the advantages of eating greens, and honestly, i am ok with the way im doing it now..


----------



## sara (May 15, 2007)

*05.14.07*

*Meal 1*
1/2 Cup White Rice
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef
BBQ Sauce

*Meal 2*
1/2 Cup Oats
1.25 Scoop Whey

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
5 oz. Chicken 

*Meal 4*
1.25 Scoop Whey
1 TBSP PB 

*Meal 5*
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef
BBQ Sauce

*Supplements:* 2 Multi's

*---------------------------------------------------------*
*Weights:* Chest
X3 DB Incline Press
X3 Chest Press Machine
X3 Cable Cross-overs
X3 Flye Pec-dec Machine 

*Cardio: *45 Minutes Treadmill


----------



## sara (May 15, 2007)

*05.15.07*

*Meal 1*
1/2 Cup White Rice
5 oz. Lean Ground Beef


*Meal 2*
1/2 Cup Oats
1.25 Scoop Whey

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Sweet Potato
5 oz. Chicken 

*Meal 4*
1.25 Scoop Whey
1 TBSP PB 

*Meal 5*
5 oz.Chicken
1 TBSP PB 
BBQ Sauce

*Supplements:* 2 Multi's, 2 Clen

*-------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Weights: *OFF 

*Cardio: *25 minutes treadmill, 20 minutes stair-master


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Dont know that I have ever posted in here, but your diet looks pretty damn good. Nice work.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 15, 2007)

sara said:


> who are you may i ask?  my fiance, who competes as a middleweight nationally and is getting ready for the usas right now is doing my diet, as well as several other people that he trains...if there is one thing my fiance can do, its get people in shape!!  i do eat greens, not every day, but i do eat them...and i can assure you one thing as well..whether i eat greens or not will absolutely NOT have an effect on my physical appearance in the mirror..i know the advantages of eating greens, and honestly, i am ok with the way im doing it now..




who aam I?? just another no-one to yourself I guess. I gett that you want to look and good and are prepared to comprimse your health over it. happens to the best of us I guess. each to their  own though so I'll say no more to you about it. except that boy is it a biitch when you screw your health soo bad that you can't even pull off your comprimises anymore. biiiig bitch.. and not a pretty one.
Live and enjoy huh. I'm sure your partner 's greeat for it and you're in good hands anyway. 
cheers.
Blooming tianshi Lotus


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2007)

I'd have to agree.  Dieting to just look good will only cause problems in the end.  Diet smarter and healthier and your results will end in long term satisfaction and not compromised health.

Sara, I know your man knows how to diet but you need to understand he helps people to get to competition and we all know competition level is NOT HEALTHY!  Plus I hear you have thyroid issues now and by not dieting healthy you are only causing stress on your thyroid and the end result will be bad health.  Is that really worth looking good right now?


----------



## sara (May 16, 2007)

Jodi, I first started with no carbs diet you and Mark did not recommend it , I have added  carbs in my diet, fats, and protein... isn't this healthy?


----------



## sara (May 16, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> who aam I?? just another no-one to yourself I guess. I gett that you want to look and good and are prepared to comprimse your health over it. happens to the best of us I guess. each to their  own though so I'll say no more to you about it. except that boy is it a biitch when you screw your health soo bad that you can't even pull off your comprimises anymore. biiiig bitch.. and not a pretty one.
> Live and enjoy huh. I'm sure your partner 's greeat for it and you're in good hands anyway.
> cheers.
> Blooming tianshi Lotus



so, I'm hurting myself soooo bad now that I'm screwing my health sooo bad of not having any greens?? huhhhh


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 16, 2007)

I said yes once . Do what you like.
I dont really care how you respond to it but I'll give you my reason for saying so anyway. 
There are certain enzymes in not only meat but also plant matter that provide a particular stimuli to our bodies to maintain our immune systems and all sorts of other things . If you don't want to eat these directly, then there are loads of options for condensed choices of the same stuff. If you don't have these then eventually your body will catch up with you.
I'm not trying to mother you and I'm sure you can make up your own mind and do as you please.( shrug)

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2007)

sara said:


> Jodi, I first started with no carbs diet you and Mark did not recommend it , I have added  carbs in my diet, fats, and protein... isn't this healthy?


Yes that's healthy but not eating your greens is very UNHEALTHY!  You need your phytonutrients.  There are minerals and vitamins that your body can't get otherwise.  If you don't eat your greens several times a day you are compromising your health.  Veggies come before carbs and even before protein and efa's.


----------



## sara (May 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Yes that's healthy but not eating your greens is very UNHEALTHY!  You need your phytonutrients.  There are minerals and vitamins that your body can't get otherwise.  If you don't eat your greens several times a day you are compromising your health.  Veggies come before carbs and even before protein and efa's.



I understand.. I've been having them off and on , I know I need to do a better job with them


----------



## sara (May 21, 2007)

Been busy with moving to a new place, working.. I did well and sticked to my diet and training, I only skipped 2 days of cardio  

Back on track today!!


----------

